
Helium’s trial balloon: A new peer-to-peer wireless network goes live in Austin - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/8179/helium-trial-balloon-a-new-peer-to-peer-wireless-network-goes-live-in-austin
======
slappyjoe2000
I'm not sure if this is a mesh network or not, but it sure sounds cool. Plus,
it has a Who's Who os VCs behind it.

